# Rojo outerwear?



## nieve5552 (Jun 16, 2018)

Hi just wondering if anyone has tried Rojo outerwear brand? It's an Australian brand for women, some of their stuff look so good but I genuinely can't find any reviews!


----------



## Snowmaiden61 (Mar 21, 2020)

nieve5552 said:


> Hi just wondering if anyone has tried Rojo outerwear brand? It's an Australian brand for women, some of their stuff look so good but I genuinely can't find any reviews!


I purchased a pair of ROJO pants XXL in 2018 after first wear - zipper area required repair. Sent back to ROJO for repair via ski shop....was less than satisfied with repair. Wore them skiing 2019 stitching tore again...took the pants to my local Stitcher. Hopefully will get to use them at Perisher this year that is if Covid 19 precludes Vail from opening Perisher.


----------



## ramzi.sen (Feb 3, 2020)

Australian brand for women, some of their stuff look so good but I genuinely can't find any reviews!


----------

